# KING Cage Titan Flaschenhalter, Einzelanfertigung



## like_bike_39 (7. August 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290593872853&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Kann gerne mehr Bilder senden da das Bild in ebay eine etwas schlechte Perspektive hat


Einzelanfertigung für kleine Rahmen oder 29er wie Scott Scale RC 29 Gr. M passt dafür ideal

Titan - Schön - Leicht - Edel - Unkaputtbar - Handmade

Sie bieten auf zwei KING Titan Flaschenhalter als Set

Der wohl zuverlässigste seiner Art - Gebaut für die Ewigkeit - Verkratzt Flaschen nicht -

Gewicht: nur 28 Gramm pro Stück

Émpf. VK 69.00 Euro pro Stück beim Standard


----------

